# Things that worry me



## pbfoot (May 30, 2006)

I'm just curious what causes every one concern these are my major worries
1 spontaneous human combustion
2 the next Ice Age


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2006)

1. Illegal Immigration
2. The price of gasoline
3. Global warming
4. My wifes attitude when menopause hits
5. The price of a divorce when said menopause rears its ugly fu*king head and turns my wife into the modern day version of Himmler
6. The cost for a hitman when said wife on menopause makes it her personal lifes goal to destroy my life for no other reason than to see me suffer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

1) GCSEs
2) will i have time to revise for GCSEs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2006)

1. Something bad happening to my Wife.
2. Illegal Immigrants whether they be in the US or Germany.
3. What is happening in the next 5 months.


----------



## Pisis (May 31, 2006)

Fuicking Islam Terrorism issues connected with it (oil, war, stuff...)

destrying the Planet Earth


----------



## Parmigiano (May 31, 2006)

1 - not enough legal immigrants in Italy by 2024 (*)
2 - general tendency in the world to like dictatorial/authoritary/faith-based governments
3 - Supremacy fight between 'western block' and 'China block' in about 10-15 years


(*) I go in pension in 2024, pensions are paid by the contribution of actual workers. Italian population is declining: if there will be not enough legal immigrants who work and pay taxes, I would have trouble to cash my pension check. Alternative is that Italian families start NOW to make 4-5 kids each.


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2006)

somehow I am not too fond of Adlers # 3 although probably knowing full well what he is talking about ..........

it is inevitable the US will further itself in the MId-east with no way out.

not so much a worry as my mind is getting on top of it but not sure internally physcially: the fight with cancer

dealing with death in the familie / life is way too short
__________________________________

Les : you need a big tent in the backyard for a acouple of weeks to stay away from the Mrs. I was fortunate my dear one's was so subtle, I knew what was going on but she did't ............ it depends alot on stress, maybe for you both it is getting the house re-established since Katrina. Just a thought, ah no familie physcial probs I hope ?

E


----------



## Udet (May 31, 2006)

Primus:

Is it true when they say "Eternal love" has an approximate duration of 6 months?


----------



## v2 (May 31, 2006)

1. Politics,
2. Muslims,
3. North Korea, Cuba...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2006)

Udet, Eternal Love, in my estimation, lasted approx 8.75 months, then ur friends are a bad influnce and ur not allowed to play with them anymore....

******Gentlemen, my post was actually for a laugh, and none of u silly bastards caught onto it except for Udet******

Shame on all of u.... (acutally Erich, things are going along quite nicely, with just the crown molding and paint pretty much left to do)


----------



## pbfoot (May 31, 2006)

I just revised my list menopause has all of them beat


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 1, 2006)

Hell.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2006)

Good to hear that the house is coming along, Dan!


----------



## Clave (Jun 4, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Hell.



Yah..


----------



## R988 (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't think of too much that worries me, the eroding of civil liberties by governments perhaps and the possibility of global economic collapse.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't think of anything other than a possible east asian war


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

1. The fear of not having enough time in life to do everything I want to...
2. Not passing my driving test first time (I'll shoot myself if this comes true...)
3. You guys taking the piss when I mention the next worry...
4. Octopuses...
5. My bad diet...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Octopuses? Damn I only worry if there were no more of them to eat!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

True.

1) Have to agree with CC here: he fear of not having enough time in life to do everything I want to...
2) Falling (not afraid of heights just falling)

The list could (and will) go on but I can't think of anymore at the minute...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2006)

1) Not being able to think of anything that worries me.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> 1) Not being able to think of anything that worries me.



1. Paradoxes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

just remember it's the landing that'll kill you gnomey, not the fall  and i must admit, other than the exams one of my worries could be my poor diet.........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

What do you mean by "poor diet" Lanc?
Like you're eating too much or too few?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Pisis said:


> What do you mean by "poor diet" Lanc?
> Like you're eating too much or too few?



He's a British teenager, he'll be eating the perfect ammount of crap


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

being uber underweight for the rest of my life


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

So you have to work out hard dude. I know asian guys are more likely to be thin but thin doesn't mean scrawny...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

lanc, so long as you at least some fruit and vegetables and fish then your diet is a million times better than mine...


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

having a stroke or heartattack or both ............ how depressing, and then drooling and being fed out of a wheel-chair

nah, not going there


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2006)

Erich said:


> having a stroke or heartattack or both ............ how depressing, and then drooling and being fed out of a wheel-chair
> 
> nah, not going there



If that ever happened to me, then as soon as I got my auto-wheelchair I would head straight for the nearest harbor, and..... *Splash!* (Ofcourse that would first be 'after' having tried to cross various highways in the most unsafely manner possible )


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2006)

Ofcourse the above won't be possible if I don't even know where I am anymore, and in that case I'd have to agree with Erich, that would also be my worst fear..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

I actually think my worst fear is drowning. You can not breath but you are still concious and surrounded by a watery grave. I love the ocean and lakes and have no problem swimming in them. I am actually a very good swimmer and do part time life guard work in the summer sometimes, but I would hate to drown.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2006)

Burning alive is worse than drowning....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2006)

How does being consumed by acid rate on the pain chart?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> lanc, so long as you at least some fruit and vegetables and fish then your diet is a million times better than mine...



CC it's well known that everyone's diet is better than yours, that was never a worry for me


----------



## Twitch (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm worried about sombody lighting my farts on fire and starting a building blaze.


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

1: Young white people in SA not getting jobs like me ( they promise you things that never happen )
2: My future
3: My dad
4: Gas price
5: What will Bush do next
6: Zimbabwe
7: Me not having any money to help my mom


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

> How does being consumed by acid rate on the pain chart?


If we're talking about a pain chart, we have to re-examine the whole conversation.... There would be several situations/injuries that would rate higher than getting consumed by acid.... The pain receptors, depending on the type of acid of course, would be dissolved in a very short period of time, putting the pain level in the moderate zone....

Burning alive, Brown Recluse or Banana Spider bite, Box Jellyfish sting, being impaled on a Feces Covered Punji Stick, Cottonmouth snake bite..... All those I would rate as a higher pain inducing death...

All of these, of course, assume that ur in the middle of nowhere with no medical assistance whatsoever...


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Dam that would suck.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

I love spiders
getting bitten by one is like an ant bite, unless it's a brown recluse or whatever
1. My stupid classmates calling me whitey... WHEN I'M A ****IN ASIAN!!!
2. My money
3. My High School Admissions test


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Ah, crap. This worries me a bit. It's pretty close to home. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/06/16/avian-flu.html


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Well in fact I'm worried by so many things but I don't think on them so I am a happy man.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

NS, you've got no reason to worry about H5N1 yet- it can't go human-human


yet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm worried that over the summer I will become suicidally bored and depressed...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought you're worried you gonna be raped.... Oh, wait, you're looking to it...


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

No, that is looma at school Pisis.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> NS, you've got no reason to worry about H5N1 *yet*- it can't go human-human
> 
> 
> *yet*


Yes, keys words there.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 27, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Yes, keys words there.


 I beleive about a month ago there was one case in Indonesia
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000087&sid=aO4nRKrRDRTA&refer=top_world_news but on to worries being struck by an asteroid causes me to shake in my shoes


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> I beleive about a month ago there was one case in Indonesia
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000087&sid=aO4nRKrRDRTA&refer=top_world_news


Great, even better.


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

Eeeek! Not the bird flu. Great yet another thing to cause fear and panic amongst the whole world.
 Personally I think it's just going to be like the Sars incident a few years back. We freak out like crazy over something that kills maybe a thousand people over in China and we think it's the next black plague. 
Just wash your hands and don't touch any infected people.

I worry about stupid things like:
1. Getting abducted whilst walking alone to and from school (my mom has made me all paranoid about that) 
2. Getting into an accident and losing use of my right hand.
3. Or lastly getting bombed in the middle of the night. :S I really shouldn't watch war movies befor I go to bed.​


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> 2. Getting into an accident and losing use of my right hand.



Why your right hand??????????


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

Because that's the hand I draw with. :'( I think I'd die if I was no longer able to express my feelings by drawing images out on paper. I also write with that hand so that would also mess me over alot because I write stories too.​


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

I could make a really crude joke, but I won't!


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

If it's directed to me then go ahead. Making fun of Monique always seems to be amusing.
Oi gotte, I sound like a crazy person when I talk in third person. ​


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> If it's directed to me then go ahead. Making fun of Monique always seems to be amusing.
> Oi gotte, I sound like a crazy person when I talk in third person. ​



Surely you can guess what it is? Maybe not!

Don't call it making fun, its just a bit of banter! You'll find in life the jokes are 90% of the time at the expense of the new person or the lemon!


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

We are not all right up stairs here. So what do you draw Monique? 

Tiger I know what you mean. LOL


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 28, 2006)

almost all the countries around us have Bird Flu...


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 28, 2006)

Personally, I am worried about tap-dancing, transvestite, tibetan Bo monks.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2006)

It'll probably be several years until it can go human-human and the places that it'll occur first are either African cities or Asian cities where birds and humans are in constant close contact. Bseides, most countries are stacking up on Tamiflu at the moment


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2006)

kiwimac said:


> Personally, I am worried about tap-dancing, transvestite, tibetan Bo monks.



It won't be long until they can be transmitted human to human.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> It'll probably be several years until it can go human-human and the places that it'll occur first are either African cities or Asian cities where birds and humans are in constant close contact. Bseides, most countries are stacking up on Tamiflu at the moment



Do you guys actually think that the animals run around wild here in the towns and city's? Oh hell no, it is only in the small rural towns and in the poor African countries where it will be like that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

And that is where the first human to human transmission will occur before it spreads to the big cities. I know what it is like Henk, I have travelled extensively in East Africa (Kenya Tanzania as well as Madagascar), in the big cities in my experience (Nairobi, Dar es Salaam, Mombasa, Antananarivo, Stone Town, Tulear) there where few animals on the streets however in the smaller towns and villages there are animals everywhere (particularly with the Masai) it would be somewhere like that where it would transmit between humans before spreading to the big cities and from there like wildfire


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, Gnomey I agree with you there.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 29, 2006)

Just hope it doesn't become fish flu and go to my country


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2006)

Looma I am sure he was referring to the smaller villages.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 30, 2006)

waking up without any hands. it COULD happen me, so.... i worry


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

folks we're all going to croak sometime, maybe because of my age I'm not real concerned about it ........

bird flu we have, the sickening Mosquito invasions in southern Oregon here with the associated virus's, raping our land and then swift violent rebuttals by the insidious enviromental groups (go get a frickin job losers), the mafia and severe drug problems we have probably one of the so-called best dopes grown locally (Rogue Gold), gang wars which are getting worse by the minute ............ illegal aliens amongst our communtiy by the truck load.

ah living in the platonic Sphere sure is fun. Frankly I am more concerned about Kiwi's remark 8) 

virus's and plagues, some of the signs of the last days ............ no end in sight sadly


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 12, 2006)

> No, that is looma at school Pisis.


no, not really, they learned not to when i pushed one down the stairs and threw an earthworm at them, damn you should have heard them scream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Scream when you through an earth worm at them? Oh my god...


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

LOL LOL


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 14, 2006)

sick


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2006)

The world running out of petroleum. And thus I'll have to convert my cars in the future. And thus they may sound different.

   I hope the sound of a well-tuned V-8 isn't lost to history. Crying shame if it were.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> no, not really, they learned not to when i pushed one down the stairs and threw an earthworm at them, damn you should have heard them scream



You pushed one down the stairs!  Looma is officially a woman beater!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 16, 2006)

actually he/she was trying to push me down, but he/she ended up falling him/herself cause i dodged him/her, so it's still my fault


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> actually he/she was trying to push me down, but he/she ended up falling him/herself cause i dodged him/her, so it's still my fault



He/She? Those bi-gendered freaks are a pain.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2006)

Running out of money before I find another job...This sucks. If I don't find something in the next week and a half, we are going to have to put our house up for sale.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 16, 2006)

damn that sucks, wish you luck in getting money and a job


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2006)

Fingers crossed, buddy. Here's hoping for ya.


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2006)

I know that feelling mate. Hope you get something soon.


----------

